# New Cadbury Bunny



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Love the front teeth!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

reraven123 said:


> Annie Rose.
> View attachment 490432
> 
> 
> Annie is an "English Doodle"--which I looked up. It is a cross between a Poodle and a cream colored Golden Retriever.


Um, I prefer the Real Deal: Tucker Bunny (RIP)


----------

